
Brandon Allgood - First Day With Google Glass - infoman
https://plus.google.com/102178182849845958879/posts/RkNZhBArLmF
======
infoman
quote: "Finally, there are two things that I would change. First, you can't
frame the photo before it shoots. When you say "ok glass, take a picture," it
just takes a picture without a delay. The camera obviously has very different
optics than your eye so I found myself taking about three photos to get the
one I wanted. "

